# Looking for an extra wide Chef Knife...



## preston walth (Jun 24, 2015)

This is my first post to this forum, so if there is a similar thread or place this has been already posted, please let me know (I couldn't find one, myself). Anyway, I'm looking for an extra wide (preferably 4 inches) chef knife. I don't want a cleaver of any sort and I'm not really a fan of Santoku style knives. I'm simply looking for a German or French style chef knife that is at least 3 (preferably 4) inches from heel to bolster. If anyone could steer me in the right direction, that would be great.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

The tallest knife i have, Itinomonn 240mm gyuto, is 57mm tall at the heel.   Longer knives tend to be taller than shorter ones from the same line, so maybe you're looking at a 14" long knife to get even close.

4 inches is kind of absurd for a chefs knife.  You're really in small cleaver height at that range.  I've looked at a LOT of knives, I haven't seen a chefs that tall.


----------



## gladius (May 26, 2015)

Like MillionsKnives, I'm having trouble picturing what exactly your desired knife would look like. Such a wide blade isn't found in German or French chef's knife profiles, and you've specified that you don't mean a Chinese ("cleaver") profile. It might help if you describe what your chopping motion looks like and what you're looking for in such a wide blade but curved blade.

Could you be looking for something like this?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

The Kramer isn't even 3" tall


----------



## gladius (May 26, 2015)

Right, but it's the widest blade I could think of whose profile is more French or German than Chinese. (Sorry for repeatedly switching context from "height" to "width" but the latter seems to be the preferred term in online knife circles for some reason.) Hopefully Preston will shed some light for us on what a 3-4 inch European-style profile would look like.

Preston, just to make it clear, we're not criticizing you. We're genuinely trying to figure out what you mean by a Euro profile in non-Euro dimensions. The closest analogy I can think of to a 3-4 inch wide non-cleaver blade is if someone asked for a three-wheeled vehicle but specified that they wanted a bicycle instead of a tricycle.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

More like a bus


----------



## gladius (May 26, 2015)

Lol. True.

Preston, that Kramer isn't even the 3-4 inches in width that you asked for yet it's already no longer anywhere near French or German profile. Is it on the right track to being what you had in mind? If so, are you picturing something even wider at the heel and then curving even more sharply in as it goes towards the tip?


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

Shazam!

here









not much help, I know.


----------



## gladius (May 26, 2015)

Haha I'm pretty sure a meat cleaver is even more removed from what the OP had in mind than the more popular thin CCKs that are at least still used as chef's knives, but man do those Rhinos look awesome.

P.S. Since we're already on a tangent, Millions, have you considered replacing your wa-butcher with all 324mm of this little guy: http://www.chefknivestogo.com/cckbukn.html


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

1# 4 oz.... wow


----------



## gladius (May 26, 2015)

The one you posted was almost 2 pounds haha


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

wow, yes it is haha,

I suppose that is why it is the Rhino


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Gladius said:


> P.S. Since we're already on a tangent, Millions, have you considered replacing your wa-butcher with all 324mm of this little guy: http://www.chefknivestogo.com/cckbukn.html


I'd think about it, but not that much. It's 3x heavier, and aside from the fatigue, the tip is not narrow enough to get in and around joints. It's only $4 cheaper, and the CCK carbon steel isn't as good as V2. I trimmed 60 racks of spareribs to st. Louis style and didn't sharpen, strop, hone, nothing even once.

If I was going to add any knife to my meat kit, it'd be a 14" cimeter.


----------



## gladius (May 26, 2015)

Yeah I'm still trying to figure out the point of such a long knife for heavy duty work. Unlike with a long cimeter, you're not going to use that CCK's length for slicing, and if the point of the length is just to add weight and power, I don't see the purpose of that profile over their rhino knives. And if you really need something better at going through things than that Itinomonn wa-butcher of yours, you're probably looking for a saw.


----------

